# Demo Daze 2011-12



## billski (Nov 6, 2011)

Getting Started here...


1/17/2011	Mt. Snow



2010-11 Daze


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2011)

12/18/2011-  Jiminy Peak


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 6, 2011)

*Pennsylviana hills:*

1/5/12 Bear Creek

1/6/12 Elk Mt.

1/12/12 Blue Mt., Salomon BBR demo day

1/20/12 Camelback Mt.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 7, 2011)

December 9th, Loon.  Went to it last year, good selection of brands.  Conditions may be questionable.

I'll miss it this year as I have a Vball tourney the next day...

http://kenjonesskimart.com/Events.aspx


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 7, 2011)

12/10/11 Stowe 

12/10/11 Okemo
12/11/11 Okemo


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2011)

Sugarloaf Demo Days
12/10/11 - 12/11/11

Sunday river demo days
SATURDAY, 11/26/11 - SUNDAY, 11/27/11


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 8, 2011)

Rushski said:


> December 9th, Loon.  Went to it last year, good selection of brands.  Conditions may be questionable.



It appears Loon has moved the date to 12/17


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

anyone know of any late season demo days coming up?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

found this for Okemo 


> *MARY DAVIS SPRING DEMO
> *
> Test out the latest in skis and snowboards from companies such as Nordica, Salomon, Bean, Never Summer, and more at the Mary Davis Spring Demo!
> 
> This demo is free of charge and open to the public. All participants are required to fill out forms and leave a credit card imprint to demo equipment. This event will take place at the Solitude Base Lodge from 8am-2pm on March 10th.


----------



## buellski (Feb 22, 2012)

3/14 - 3/18 Bob Skinner's Ski and Sports demo days at Mt. Sunapee


----------



## hammer (Feb 22, 2012)

Ken Jones Nashua is having their demo day at Mount Sunapee on March 8 (Thursday)...$45 for lift ticket, lunch on the beach, and demos. Have done this once.

http://www.proctorjones.com/Sunapee-Demo-Day-Lift-Ticket/PRD17501/Product


----------



## Rushski (Feb 29, 2012)

hammer said:


> Ken Jones Nashua is having their demo day at Mount Sunapee on March 8 (Thursday)...$45 for lift ticket, lunch on the beach, and demos. Have done this once.
> 
> http://www.proctorjones.com/Sunapee-Demo-Day-Lift-Ticket/PRD17501/Product



I'll be hitting it again this year, for the third season in a row for me.  Hopefully the weather will be better than last year.

Anyone have any ideas on what's coming out for next season worth trying???


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 29, 2012)

Ken's Jones (Manchester) has a demo day at Loon on Fri 3/23.  $45 for the lift ticket and unlimited demos.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

*update on the Okemo demo this weekend, moved to Jackson Gore. 
*
Saturday, March 10th
8 a.m. - 1 p.m. 
Moved to Jackson Gore Base

* Test next year’s equipment at 11th annual event!
* Registration and equipment are complimentary
* Major credit card required for deposit

Click here to download a rental form 
to speed up your registration

Here's what we have so far!
K-2, Salomon, Atomic, Blizzard, Nordica, Kastle,
4Frnt, Line, Scott

Snowboards:
Never Summer, Bean,
Global Mind Elevation


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *update on the Okemo demo this weekend, moved to Jackson Gore.
> *
> Saturday, March 10th
> 8 a.m. - 1 p.m.
> ...



moving to JG kind of sucks, from solitude you could jump right on a lift that serves skiable terrain. from JG you have to take a lift to take a lift to a limited number of trails.  PITA


----------



## Rushski (Mar 14, 2012)

Today (Weds. 14th) through Sunday (18th) will have Bob Skinner's doing a demo at Sunapee.  Get your own lift ticket and then talk to Skinner guys who will get you into the demoing.  Head,
Volkl, Rossi, Nordica, Blizzard and Dynastar - so they tell me.  Not sure if there is any charge or not.

Also saw that Buchikas is doing a package demo deal with lift tiicket, demos and lunch for $77 on March 16th.  Or for $25 w/o lift ticket.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 14, 2012)

Rushski said:


> Today (Weds. 14th) through Sunday (18th) will have Bob Skinner's doing a demo at Sunapee.  Get your own lift ticket and then talk to Skinner guys who will get you into the demoing.  Head,
> Volkl, Rossi, Nordica, Blizzard and Dynastar - so they tell me.  Not sure if there is any charge or not.



Nope, no charge, at least not last year. There was a somewhat limited selection compared to say, the Ken Jones day when all the factory reps are there, but still worthwhile.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 14, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> Nope, no charge, at least not last year. There was a somewhat limited selection compared to say, the Ken Jones day when all the factory reps are there, but still worthwhile.



Cool, as I will be skiing on my AllStar card at about $41 and free demos!  Nice.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Rush, I did the same thing, AllStar card. I was pleasantly surprised as they had a much better offering this year... multiple sizes in some models was nice. Great conditions too if you didn't mind a little fog


----------



## Rushski (Mar 18, 2012)

SUV Steve said:


> Hey Rush, I did the same thing, AllStar card. I was pleasantly surprised as they had a much better offering this year... multiple sizes in some models was nice. Great conditions too if you didn't mind a little fog



Steve,
I was planning on going Friday but the weather didn't seem to be cooperative.  Guessing you must have gone on Thursday.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes. The fog/clouds held temps down so the snow was really good all day. Skinner's probably had 70-80? pairs of skis out on the beach and everything was hassle-free. So, a good day all around. I'd hit it again next year.


----------

